# Date Ideas you dislike/hate



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

What data ideas or types of dates do you dislike or hate

I would say Shopping dates would be the worst for me , find them boring.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Do you mean shopping with other women or are you seriously saying people go on dates that involve shopping. 

Bizzaro world.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

We've missed you leec!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

scavenger hunts, weddings, anything you found on pintrest.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Fancy stuffy restaurants that are so expensive that it is uncomfortable to pay. 

Places so noisy that you cant talk.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Church Activities, noisy restaurants or clubs, or miniature golf! Yucky!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

IKEA


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife and I actually turned one date night into a shopping date.

She doesn't shop much, so I cant fault her there. She doesn't like to spend money on clothes, but I really wanted to see her in something new.

We went to her favorite store (J. Crew) and there was a nice, comfy leather chair right next to the dressing rooms. 

Every few minutes she would come out of the dressing room with some nice clothes on and parade around in front of me. This wasn't Victoria's Secret mind you; clothes were all fairly modest and quite tasteful. 

But I tell you, it was hot, having her strut around for me like that was HOT. And when she found the jeans that sat perfectly on her hips and rounded out her ass with stunning form, coupled with a shirt that exposed her shoulders, well, that made the whole evening worth while. 

It's not something I would want to do often, but for that one night, it was special.

_____________________________________________________________________

As for the opposite; something I can never get on board with?
Going to the theater to see any movie starring Julia Roberts.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I agree that noisy venues, loud music and movies are date breakers. No opportunity to talk

OTOH, activities based dates like billiards and darts can be fun. One of the best dates I ever went on was to Dave and Busters to play video games. They give you the opportunity to see the other person in a more relaxed state, have conversation and also to touch one another - a simple hand on the back or high five opens the door to more touching later.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> Do you mean shopping with other women or are you seriously saying people go on dates that involve shopping.
> 
> Bizzaro world.


My husband and I go on a grocery shopping "date" every Friday.  I love it. He ALWAYS gets groceries with me, and we go to the gym before and then get coffee or ice cream afterwards. Of course these aren't our only dates, but it sure beats going shopping alone. 

I can never once remember my father going grocery shopping with my mom as a child. She always went alone. Why does it have to be the woman's job? The husband eats the food too. lol. Turning it into a date makes a very mundane but necessary task more fun.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

When my ex wife cheated for the first time I took her back. About four years later she asked me to come on a double date with her and her colleague from work. It was her ex lover and his then fiancée. I just walked out of the restaurant and she followed me and she couldn't understand why I left. 
Six years later they got together for a one night stand but I had never fully trusted her and I had her followed and got the evidence I needed to dump her for good.


----------



## DaveinOC (Oct 15, 2017)

I hate double/group date, crowded places like concert/theme park/fest


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I like active dates, hiking, exploring, museums,also going to live fights, shooting, working out as a team.

I can't say I really dislike too many date ideas but really hate any date associated with a church activity!!! I'm a committed Christian so it isn't a bias. Religion kills any romance or fun mood I might be feeling for my mate. 

I like group dates too.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> I like active dates, hiking, exploring, museums,also going to live fights, shooting, working out as a team.
> 
> I can't say I really dislike too many date ideas but really hate any date associated with a church activity!!! I'm a committed Christian so it isn't a bias. Religion kills any romance or fun mood I might be feeling for my mate.
> 
> I like group dates too.


No religion can hinder my desire. > I have been known to let my mind wander or get a little grabby (nothing obscene, lol) during church... Oops. Thank goodness we both volunteer at church and our jobs give us our own private area to be in. No one is any the wiser.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

TheCuriousWife said:


> No religion can hinder my desire. > I have been known to let my mind wander or get a little grabby (nothing obscene, lol) during church... Oops. Thank goodness we both volunteer at church and our jobs give us our own private area to be in. No one is any the wiser.


I do admit to getting seriously horny in church but just don't like trying to have a date in any church related activity.💒👄 >


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband and I go on a grocery shopping "date" every Friday.  I love it. He ALWAYS gets groceries with me, and we go to the gym before and then get coffee or ice cream afterwards. Of course these aren't our only dates, but it sure beats going shopping alone.
> 
> I can never once remember my father going grocery shopping with my mom as a child. She always went alone. Why does it have to be the woman's job? The husband eats the food too. lol. Turning it into a date makes a very mundane but necessary task more fun.


Saturday morning for my wife and I. Sometimes we go into the grocery store without a list and as I start walking through the produce, I'll start to get some inspiration. I love to create gourmet meals from my own imagination rather than a cookbook recipe. As ideas spring into my head, I'll share them with my wife, whetting her whistle. By the time we leave, I've planned a couple spectacular meals for the weekend and we spend all afternoon in ravenous anticipation as i begin filling the house with tantalizing aromas. Sometimes, she'll help me with prep work, sometimes I insist she just relax and soak up all the culinary attention I'm giving her. 

Sometimes our Saturday morning shopping dates turn into all day long food dates.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

leec said:


> What data ideas or types of dates do you dislike or hate
> 
> I would say Shopping dates would be the worst for me , find them boring.


A snow skiing date sounds pretty good right now.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

After reading these posts I think that I am easy to please...

Honestly I can not think of a date that I would hate. I love doing anything with my husband, as long as his attention is focused on me. The only thing that bothers me is that he won't be as physical during a group date. Strict no PDA, except hand holding. I think it goes back to our conservative upbringing, and how shameful dating/touching was. We are still very shy in front of others we know. Strangers are fine, oddly enough.


----------



## Bibi1031 (Sep 14, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> I do admit to getting seriously horny in church but just don't like trying to have a date in any church related activity.&#55357;&#56466;&#55357;&#56388; >


Holy Moly! Church is supposed to relax you and give you peace, not get a piece! >

With that said, I don't like churches where everybody gets up and sings and dances every couple of minutes. They may be rejoicing, but dang it; I can't take a snooze!:grin2:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Saturday morning for my wife and I. Sometimes we go into the grocery store without a list and as I start walking through the produce, I'll start to get some inspiration. I love to create gourmet meals from my own imagination rather than a cookbook recipe. As ideas spring into my head, I'll share them with my wife, whetting her whistle. By the time we leave, I've planned a couple spectacular meals for the weekend and we spend all afternoon in ravenous anticipation as i begin filling the house with tantalizing aromas. Sometimes, she'll help me with prep work, sometimes I insist she just relax and soak up all the culinary attention I'm giving her.
> 
> Sometimes our Saturday morning shopping dates turn into all day long food dates.


Sounds fun! We watch a lot of cooking shows and love to try out new gourmet recipes for date nights. Neither of us are good enough to make up our own stuff. lol. I'm the cook, and he just hands me stuff, and stirs. He occasionally does make me Saturday morning breakfast in bed. Although the only thing he knows is eggs. Haha.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TheCuriousWife said:


> After reading these posts I think that I am easy to please...
> 
> Honestly I can not think of a date that I would hate. I love doing anything with my husband, as long as his attention is focused on me. The only thing that bothers me is that he won't be as physical during a group date. Strict no PDA, except hand holding. I think it goes back to our conservative upbringing, and how shameful dating/touching was. We are still very shy in front of others we know. Strangers are fine, oddly enough.


On group dates, I take a kind of twisted pleasure in shaming the other guys into paying more attention to their wives. Nothing unseemly or even cheezy, mind you; just a carefully placed word or phrase here or there, eye contact focused on her, attentiveness to her needs, and physical contact which is not necessarily sexual, but which reflects intimacy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

TheCuriousWife said:


> Sounds fun! We watch a lot of cooking shows and love to try out new gourmet recipes for date nights. Neither of us are good enough to make up our own stuff. lol. I'm the cook, and he just hands me stuff, and stirs. He occasionally does make me Saturday morning breakfast in bed. Although the only thing he knows is eggs. Haha.


Even just handing each other stuff makes it a together activity. Just like in the old days before dishwashing machines when one would wash and the other would dry.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I have to make an observation here.

This has been a wonderful thread. So many threads have a positive or at least neutral title and the discussion then takes a downward turn and the thread ends up being negative.

This is just the opposite; the opening premise was inherently negative and most of this thread has turned that on its head and become a forum for sharing positive experiences. 

:smile2:


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Even just handing each other stuff makes it a together activity. Just like in the old days before dishwashing machines when one would wash and the other would dry.


We don't have a dishwasher, so we also wash dishes together.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

DaveinOC said:


> I hate double/group dates, crowded places like /theme park/fest


*Haven’t really been a fan of introductory double dates either! Which greatly makes me wonder if a double date scenario of say, meeting a new woman, who also happens to be mutual friends of the couple setting it up is OK?

Got one of these scheduled in the near future and wonder just how you get a phone number, or even extend the date, provided things go well, more especially with the host couple still there?

Now if they don’t go very well, then I know the routine, all too well, for “legitimately” extricating myself from the situation!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *
> 
> Got one of these scheduled in the near future and wonder just how you get a phone number, or even extend the date, provided things go well!
> 
> *


Another one? 

Same couple?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *Haven’t really been a fan of introductory double dates either! Which greatly makes me wonder if a double date scenario of say, meeting a new woman, who also happens to be mutual friends of the couple setting it up is OK?
> 
> Got one of these scheduled in the near future and wonder just how you get a phone number, or even extend the date, provided things go well, more especially with the host couple still there?
> 
> Now if they don’t go very well, then I know the routine, all too well, for “legitimately” extricating myself from the situation!*


Find out from your friends what your date is interested in and look for something going on in your area that may interest her.It could be music,a play even a rodeo!
Then if the date is going well say to her you are thinking of going to whatever it is you decide on and ask her would she like to accompany you.If she agrees ask her for her phone number and tell her you will let her know the details etc.
There are more elaborate ways to get her number but they are a little bit out of your comfort zone Arb.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Another one?
> 
> Same couple?


*Same introductory couple! Different gal this time ~ yet another long-term, divorced school teacher being also described as a rather good-looking 56 yo divorcee, younger than the other one.*


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Robbie1234 said:


> When my ex wife cheated for the first time I took her back. About four years later she asked me to come on a double date with her and her colleague from work. It was her ex lover and his then fiancée. I just walked out of the restaurant and she followed me and she couldn't understand why I left.
> Six years later they got together for a one night stand but I had never fully trusted her and I had her followed and got the evidence I needed to dump her for good.


Definitely deserves to fall in the category of dates that we would dislike. Before that double date, did your ex-wife know that you would recognize him?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Find out from your friends what your date is interested in and look for something going on in your area that may interest her.It could be music,a play even a rodeo!
> Then if the date is going well say to her you are thinking of going to whatever it is you decide on and ask her would she like to accompany you.If she agrees ask her for her phone number and tell her you will let her know the details etc.
> *There are more elaborate ways to get her number but they are a little bit out of your comfort zone, Arb.*


*How so?*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

arbitrator said:


> *How so?*


I would ask to see her phone and put my number in it and then press dial.Or.
Tell her I need her number and hand her my phone allready showing the dial page ready for her to type in her number.
But that’s me and not you.

Tell her it’s been great chatting to her and to give you her number so you can talk again.
Don’t ask for her number at the end of the date,ask when you are in mid conversation or having a laugh about something,in other words don’t make a big deal out of it.
When you get her number text her right then.You are a funny guy Arb you don’t need me to tell you what to say just make sure it is funny.Tell her the good looking guy sitting opposite says hello.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> I would ask to see her phone and put my number in it and then press dial.Or.
> Tell her I need her number and hand her my phone allready showing the dial page ready for her to type in her number.
> But that’s me and not you.
> 
> ...


*You’re an absolute master, Andy!*


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

arbitrator said:


> *Same introductory couple! Different gal this time ~ yet another long-term, divorced school teacher being also described as a rather good-looking 56 yo divorcee, younger than the other one.*


Sounds good. 

Many times in my life, I have had something fall through, only to have something better pop up at a later date--something that would not have been available had the earlier opportunity panned out. 

Here's hoping that's the case for you here!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> *Many times in my life, I have had something fall through, only to have something better pop up at a later date--something that would not have been available had the earlier opportunity panned out.
> 
> Here's hoping that's the case for you here!*


*That makes two of us!*


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> Definitely deserves to fall in the category of dates that we would dislike. Before that double date, did your ex-wife know that you would recognize him?


I would have to admit my ex wife is not too smart. The first time I caught her cheating it was in he bosses car and I punched the **** out of him. We had young kids so I took her back eventually. The night of the double date she thought I had forgotten all about the affair and had actually told her boss that I was over it. 
Six years later she was at another town working and she phoned me with some bs story about having to stay over. I phoned the hotel and asked was her boss staying there and of course he was. A friend of mine caught her with him in the bar and restaurant and for a few pounds the guy on reception showed him the check in book and it was him and his wife's name. I packed her stuff that night and brought it to her parents house then I phoned his wife and told her. She kicked him out,they were both sacked and she got nothing from me. We live in Ireland and divorce is very different than America.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My FIL used to throw everyone in the Suburban and drive mountain roads just to enjoy the scenery. I like that as a date. A lot of our dates are dinner and shopping. We have to travel for anything but groceries so we make it a date. We are movie dysfunctional, we usually can't agree on one. If there is a movie I want to watch that she doesn't want to watch she will actively gaslight me into believing that I already saw it. If there is a movie she wants to watch that I don't want to watch she will guilt me into it. We like live theater. We do a lot of stuff together, but the bulk of our dates are, Jump in the truck and decide what we will do on the way.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I had a blind date and my date was actually blind.I had a great time and it wasn’t until the end of the date that I realized she couldn’t see at all.
Worst type of date for me is double dates or group dates.I can deal with a dozen women at the same time but I have no patience for small talk with men.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

TheCuriousWife said:


> My husband and I go on a grocery shopping "date" every Friday.  I love it. He ALWAYS gets groceries with me, and we go to the gym before and then get coffee or ice cream afterwards. Of course these aren't our only dates, but it sure beats going shopping alone.
> 
> I can never once remember my father going grocery shopping with my mom as a child. She always went alone. Why does it have to be the woman's job? The husband eats the food too. lol. Turning it into a date makes a very mundane but necessary task more fun.


Cool. I would not call that a date though, if doing normal everyday stuff together is a date then apart from work hours, we are on an eternal date. I guess we are in a way.

We shop together if it is a mega shop, sometimes I go alone or he goes on the way home from work. Shopping is not the woman's job but carrying in the groceries sure is the kids job.

We cook together most nights while chatting. We usually spend all weekend together in the garden or exploring, socialsing, entertaining etc to me that is just enjoying time together, not a date.

We do go out to dinner together once a week at a minimum, is it a date? Guess I never really needed to put a label around things that people should be doing to maintain their connection.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

Bad dates, going to the general store, watching the tumble weeds blow across the road on the way to the general store.

There are good things to do but I sort of live in a not too active area. We have the telegraph and the stage coach comes through 3 times a week.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Robbie1234 said:


> I would have to admit my ex wife is not too smart. The first time I caught her cheating it was in he bosses car and I punched the **** out of him. We had young kids so I took her back eventually. The night of the double date she thought I had forgotten all about the affair and had actually told her boss that I was over it.
> Six years later she was at another town working and she phoned me with some bs story about having to stay over. I phoned the hotel and asked was her boss staying there and of course he was. A friend of mine caught her with him in the bar and restaurant and for a few pounds the guy on reception showed him the check in book and it was him and his wife's name. I packed her stuff that night and brought it to her parents house then I phoned his wife and told her. She kicked him out,they were both sacked and she got nothing from me. We live in Ireland and divorce is very different than America.


Sounds like her boss wasn't very smart himself. I hope life is a lot less stressful for you now.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

No double dates. Any type of date with my husband is great. Been dating him exclusively for 40 years & hoping for another 40!


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> I would ask to see her phone and put my number in it and then press dial.Or.
> Tell her I need her number and hand her my phone allready showing the dial page ready for her to type in her number.
> But that’s me and not you.
> 
> ...


Andy this advice is not going to work for the Arbitrator, especially the first part. You have the confidence to pull this off but he doesn't and will appear awkward.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> Sounds like her boss wasn't very smart himself. I hope life is a lot less stressful for you now.


Life is great right now but it took me a while to build myself back up.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Roselyn said:


> *No double dates.* Any type of date with my husband is great. Been dating him exclusively for 40 years & hoping for another 40!


*Double dates can be well suited for introductory purposes for two single eligible people! But after that, you’re largely on your own! Or you realistically fail to see any kind of “connection” and then just say your goodbyes before going away back into our former anonymity!

Got one coming up soon and I’m sincerely hoping that the latter doesn’t hold true!*


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

MrsHolland said:


> Cool. I would not call that a date though, if doing normal everyday stuff together is a date then apart from work hours, we are on an eternal date. I guess we are in a way.
> 
> We shop together if it is a mega shop, sometimes I go alone or he goes on the way home from work. Shopping is not the woman's job but carrying in the groceries sure is the kids job.
> 
> ...


That is why I put date in quotes. It's not really a date per say. But it is still something we enjoy doing together. Really my husband and I spend nearly all our free time together. We go on more traditional dates as well, but there is also just a lot of eating out/shopping/playing games/watching tv together etc. 

We are best friends and enjoy each others company, like you said we feel like it natural to do things together to maintain that connection. I was under the impression that most married couples spend a lot of time together but the older I get the more I realize that that isn't always true. My parents have no hobbies together and never do things together. They have separate friends, separate interests, etc. Husband often tells me about his co-workers complaining about their spouses and how they can't even stand to sit on the couch and watch the same tv show. How they live their own separate lives, and just pass each other like a ship in the night. That seems incredibly sad to me. Then they wonder why they argue, or feel disconnected, or when a spouse doesn't want sex...


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

TheCuriousWife said:


> That is why I put date in quotes. It's not really a date per say. But it is still something we enjoy doing together. Really my husband and I spend nearly all our free time together. We go on more traditional dates as well, but there is also just a lot of eating out/shopping/playing games/watching tv together etc.
> 
> We are best friends and enjoy each others company, like you said we feel like it natural to do things together to maintain that connection. I was under the impression that most married couples spend a lot of time together but the older I get the more I realize that that isn't always true. My parents have no hobbies together and never do things together. They have separate friends, separate interests, etc. Husband often tells me about his co-workers complaining about their spouses and how they can't even stand to sit on the couch and watch the same tv show. How they live their own separate lives, and just pass each other like a ship in the night. That seems incredibly sad to me. Then they wonder why they argue, or feel disconnected, or when a spouse doesn't want sex...


ditto

sometimes I read threads here and can't get my head around how little time people spend with their partner. In my world we spend the 15 hours together per week that is talked about, in the first 3 days of the week.

Enjoy life :x


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> ditto
> 
> sometimes I read threads here and can't get my head around how little time people spend with their partner. In my world we spend the 15 hours together per week that is talked about, in the first 3 days of the week.
> 
> Enjoy life :x


It seems that it is drummed into people that even when they are married they need their personal time and space.So you end up with a couple coming home from work and immediately going out again to do their separate activities,hobbies etc.Then they wonder why their marriages get into trouble.
Then you have a situation where both partners take separate vacations and then can’t understand when cheating occurs.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> It seems that it is drummed into people that even when they are married they need their personal time and space.So you end up with a couple coming home from work and immediately going out again to do their separate activities,hobbies etc.Then they wonder why their marriages get into trouble.
> Then you have a situation where both partners take separate vacations and then can’t understand when cheating occurs.


Over here we do need some time apart but we built that into our life agreement from very early on. He always has had a need to get away on at least one solo camping trip each year, sounds like hell on Earth to me but all power to him. No phone, he goes off track, takes books and a bottle of wine and unwinds.

I work for myself, from home trading equities which carries little to no stress for me. I only work an hour or two a day so I am free as a bird for the day and enjoy doing lunches and catching up with friends. I get plenty of "me" time.

We designed and built our home so that there is plenty of family spaces but also space to go to our own corners if we need to. But mostly we spend our time together in our garden.

I could not imagine going on holidays without him, we negotiate where we are going on holidays, if the kids are coming then they also get a vote. But we go away for weekends regularly, just the two of us. So far the kids have managed to not burn the house down while we are away >


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Over here we do need some time apart but we built that into our life agreement from very early on. He always has had a need to get away on at least one solo camping trip each year, sounds like hell on Earth to me but all power to him. No phone, he goes off track, takes books and a bottle of wine and unwinds.
> 
> I work for myself, from home trading equities which carries little to no stress for me. I only work an hour or two a day so I am free as a bird for the day and enjoy doing lunches and catching up with friends. I get plenty of "me" time.
> 
> ...


That’s a coincidence,I work from home also and two hours is my maximum day.I start at three am though so I have the full day free.Me and my gf are really into physical fitness but other than swimming we don’t train together.She is into calisthenics and running while my interest is martial arts.We spend a lot of time together each day and she discovered a love for decorating and painting a few months ago so she is currently decorating the interior of my house.I have a very big house and she is a very slow painter so it will take her forever.lol.
I have to travel to Europe every couple of months (It used to be weekly)and she comes if her son is off school but usually I go alone.I always look forward to going home so I think we’re doing ok.
Like you I can’t imagine going on vacation without her and her son and our baby and we had a six week vacation earlier this year around Europe.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MrsHolland said:


> Over here we do need some time apart but we built that into our life agreement from very early on. He always has had a need to get away on at least one solo camping trip each year, sounds like hell on Earth to me but all power to him. No phone, he goes off track, takes books and a bottle of wine and unwinds.
> 
> I work for myself, from home trading equities which carries little to no stress for me. I only work an hour or two a day so I am free as a bird for the day and enjoy doing lunches and catching up with friends. I get plenty of "me" time.
> 
> ...


Double post,sorry.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> That’s a coincidence,I work from home also and two hours is my maximum day.I start at three am though so I have the full day free.Me and my gf are really into physical fitness but other than swimming we don’t train together.She is into calisthenics and running while my interest is martial arts.We spend a lot of time together each day and she discovered a love for decorating and painting a few months ago so she is currently decorating the interior of my house.I have a very big house and she is a very slow painter so it will take her forever.lol.
> I have to travel to Europe every couple of months (It used to be weekly)and she comes if her son is off school but usually I go alone.I always look forward to going home so I think we’re doing ok.
> Like you I can’t imagine going on vacation without her and her son and our baby and we had a six week vacation earlier this year around Europe.


I would rather eat my own head than get up at 3am every morning > 

You sound very happy and fulfilled, enjoy. I am eternally grateful that I am in a position to design my own life.


----------

